
Google I/O 2015 - coloneltcb
https://events.google.com/io2015/
======
27182818284
The last couple Google I/O events have been disappointing because it takes an
above-average amount of effort to get any of the neat things shown off (even
six months or a year later). The most common example probably being that I
don't know a single person running Android L. (Past examples might include
Google Glass, and their Flagship phone, which someone I personally know was
just recently able to order despite wanting to buy it since its announcement)
Even taking into account that it was released after the announcement (November
2014, right?) It still seems awkwardly long. This isn't anecdotal either as
can be seen in their dashboard:
[https://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html](https://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html)

~~~
tdkl
Google recently ships tech-demos, not products and I/O is one event where the
hype starts.

~~~
27182818284
It is hard even if you're a developer. I wanted to write Google Glass apps. No
dice.

------
rabbyte
Be sure to click the equalizer control icon and run the webgl and web audio
experiment. (might be chrome only)

~~~
sp332
It ran in Firefox, and then froze my browser :(

Edit: Oh, working fine now. I should mention I'm running the Developer Edition
(which used to be Aurora), two versions ahead of "current" Firefox. 37.0a2

~~~
27182818284
>Chrome Experiment Ahead

There a thread earlier today on HN where a bunch of people expressed their
disappointment with the Chrome-ification of Google products. Seems sorta
apropos to that thread.

------
elchief
Build amazing tools that we'll cancel in a year!

Becoming too cynical - help me.

~~~
freyr
You can't be blamed, they included an image of Google Glass right there on the
page. Really, Google?

~~~
pearjuice
Google Glass is still internally under development. The public release
candidate test has simply stopped. Maybe by May they have a new demo.

------
enahs-sf
I really like the transitions on this site. Material design is pretty awesome.

~~~
thrownaway2424
They're super choppy for me. What's your secret?

~~~
thrownaway2424
Maybe because (from about:gpu):

Accelerated 2d canvas is unstable in Linux at the moment Disabled Features:
accelerated_2d_canvas

------
polskibus
I'd say there are way too many slides about I/O swag (!) in the I/O extended
organizer guide. It gives a hopefully wrong impression that there was too much
thought put into swag.

------
johnny_reilly
It works offline in Chrome - I think this might be Service Worker...

~~~
ebidel
Yep, service worker is amazingly powerful!

FWIW, Chrome has a bug where SW doesn't intercept URLs changed using
history.pushState(). If you're using the web app in Chrome 40, turning off
wifi and navigating the site will show "blank pages". However, refreshing the
page you land on does will work as expected while offline.

Good news is that it has been fixed in Chrome 41...coming soon!
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=429972](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=429972)

------
xixixao
The site works! in IE9 mobile (WP internal browser), that's a pretty good job
.) As choppy on my MBPR as any other full-screen image website.

------
osipovas
They're returning to the May dates rather than the end of June. Maybe this
year we'll be privy to information about Google Nearby.

[http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/06/06/exclusive-google-
wil...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/06/06/exclusive-google-will-soon-
introduce-nearby-to-let-other-people-places-and-things-know-when-youre-
around/)

------
cpncrunch
I'm wondering if it's worthwhile going to Google I/O. I haven't been to it
before, but I'm thinking it might be useful for networking (in the social
meaning of that word).

I'm just not sure if the $3000 or so (after paying for flights and hotel) is
really worth it. Perhaps going to a local I/O event might be better?

------
reasonish
Browser froze choppy horrible (Latest Chrome).

As computers get faster, our ability to program them in less efficient ways
increases.

~~~
strange_quark
Even scrolling seems sort of "off" and choppy, at least on Safari (both OS X
and iOS). It looks pretty I guess, but how the hell did they manage to mess up
scrolling?

------
sidcool
The website is brilliantly created to embody Material Design.

------
sahat
It's nice to see Google using Polymer.js on their pages.

------
ntakasaki
The page is completely blank with the latest Opera on Windows. It uses webkit
so that's a little surprising.

~~~
magicalist
Are you sure you don't have JS off or something? Looks fine to me in Opera.

------
rodh257
Are there usually any other tech events on during the week of IO? ie smaller
conferences/meetups etc?

~~~
cpncrunch
Yes -
[https://events.google.com/io2015/offsite](https://events.google.com/io2015/offsite)
(scroll down). Currently it says "We're compiling a map of I/O Extended events
in your area. Check back to find one close to you."

------
jastanton
Wow very beautiful job on the site. Very fun, yeah for Material Design :)

------
fiatjaf
In the past, Google I/O was home of big announcements of disruptive
technologies.

~~~
josteink
This year it will be big announcements of Chrome-only technologies. </sarcasm>

